# Seat swap options?



## Dan9 (Sep 18, 2004)

Hi,

Are there any (better) seats that can be swapped in for the front seats on these cars (98 Alty)?

Either direct bolt-ins (junkyard) or certain racing-type seats?

Thanks a bunch.

Dan


----------



## Kraut-n-Rice (Jan 10, 2007)

*Lots of aftermarket but none that are direct fit...*

most aftermarket seats have a universal typw seat platform and track assembly that can be adapted to a fllorpan. Some seats even come with a platform for fixed positioning ,once its in you need wrenchs to reposition it. Some of the other Nissan seats may fit but look at the seat lower cushion width first and then measure seat track width . The seat track may be okay but the lower cushion could be too wide for the interior if say you were looking at some year Maxima seats, just a thought. I once ran a set of Mitsubishi seats in a 1964 Triumph with minor alterations and when I sold them they were almost a direct bolt-in for a friend in his Dodge van ,go figure.


----------



## Kraut-n-Rice (Jan 10, 2007)

*Sparco Torino would probably fit*

But you still need to measure for the application .


----------



## Kraut-n-Rice (Jan 10, 2007)

*Look at Momo seat or Corbeau*

There are lots of places that sell these and they are quality .


----------

